# Newbie Questions- Fan, etc (Trailblazer)



## gijoe985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Warnock Hersey, model 23000 Heating Energy Systems Inc. 

So, I just moved into a new house, it has this model of stove upstairs. It has two small circular fans on the bottom right and left. The chimney guys thought it was a heaterlator at first glance. Anyway, I need to learn more about this stove in general. My fireplace setup is about 6ft wide and then goes back about 3 feet towards the wall. There are two forced air ducts on either side, but nothing the blow air out of them. It goes around to the back of the stove. I'm not certain if these are from an older setup, or are supposed to work with this stove? 

I really think that I could get some better efficiency if I could get more air blowing from my fans. I don't know if I can find some aftermarket 4" (that's a guess on size at this point) fans that would provide more cfm?

The stove was made in OR and I am in WA, so I don't know if this was a very big comapny or not. I believe they are out of business. I need to do more searching. 

Any advice would be great. I'm still trying to learn how to just run my fire as efficiently as possible. I'd like to get the best bang for my buck out of my wood. It obviously has a flue control and what is new for me is the vent on the front which presumably controls the air coming in. It seems like the knob (which is a bit melted) seems to be somewhat spring controlled. I have to fight to get the little vents to open and close. I just leave them open right now. 

Any input for the noob would be appreciated. Thanks for the help


----------



## gijoe985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, ok, quickly found that Warnock Hersey is not a company... it is a rating... So, the stove says Trailblazer on the front. Hope that helps.


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2014)

The Trailblazer by Heating Energy Systems is a discontinued stove. It was made in Clackamas, OR


----------



## gijoe985 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup, I got that part figured out. Though I still don't know what model I have, not have any operating instructions.


----------



## begreen (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you post a good picture of the label from the back of the stove? They made about 6 model wood stoves. Also, post a couple shots of the stove and the stove controls from different angles. Interior shot of the firebox might help too. One of their models, the 2000, was catalytic so we will be looking for a bypass control if so.


----------



## gijoe985 (Nov 13, 2014)

begreen said:


> Can you post a good picture of the label from the back of the stove? They made about 6 model wood stoves. Also, post a couple shots of the stove and the stove controls from different angles. Interior shot of the firebox might help too. One of their models, the 2000, was catalytic so we will be looking for a bypass control if so.








It says 1994 in the silver rectangle


----------



## gijoe985 (Nov 15, 2014)

So is this a "pre 1993" non EPA stove? If so, what's the trick to getting the best efficiency out of these things. I feel like most articles I see are geared towards the newer stoves.


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes. Looks to be that. Burn dry wood. Give it good full air to start with, then close it down as the stove warms up. Until the wood gets to the full coal stage, give it enough air to keep the fire burning at least lazily. After that you can close it down a bit more as long as it doesn't put out the fire or smolder. Experiment during the daytime so that you can keep track of how it's burning. Shoot for minimum smoking. If their is smoke coming out of the chimney, give it a bit more air.


----------



## gijoe985 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm having a hard time separating advice that is for an older stove like mine and newer EPA stoves. 

Should I be able to stack in a bunch of wood for a longer burn once my coals are established, or should I just be putting in a couple pieces at a time, again after coal bed is established?


----------



## jeffdo4u (Nov 4, 2015)

begreen said:


> Yes. Looks to be that. Burn dry wood. Give it good full air to start with, then close it down as the stove warms up. Until the wood gets to the full coal stage, give it enough air to keep the fire burning at least lazily. After that you can close it down a bit more as long as it doesn't put out the fire or smolder. Experiment during the daytime so that you can keep track of how it's burning. Shoot for minimum smoking. If their is smoke coming out of the chimney, give it a bit more air.





begreen said:


> The Trailblazer by Heating Energy Systems is a discontinued stove. It was made in Clackamas, OR


I have this exact same stove however there are no fans on either side. any ideas on where to get replacements? no fans or wiring of any kind


----------

